

Introducing Redis Store - benarent
http://blog.togo.io/introducing/redis-store/

======
mpd
I'd love to know how it handles adding new shards. Migrating redis data from
one shard to another has been a major pain point for us in the past, and has
caused us to move away from redis for any big data needs we have where growth
can't accurately be estimated.

~~~
jimktrains2
Isn't this a problem wish all databases?

~~~
mpd
Yes, but even serializing data at the key level in redis to do it yourself is
painful. With 2.6.0, redis provides dump[1] and restore[2] methods which will
go a long way to alleviate this, but that version is still in pre-release
status at the moment, and was not available at all last year when we had our
issues.

[1] <http://redis.io/commands/dump> [2] <http://redis.io/commands/restore>

